# How do you guys keep your hands from getting chapped when re-scaping tanks?



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
Kind of an unusual question, but how do you prevent your hands from getting dry and cracked when working in the tanks a lot?

I know I have much more sensitive than normal skin (eczema, etc), but thought some of you might have tips. 

The obvious answer is to use moisturizer... but then that would need to be washed off before sticking your hands in the tank again, and that involves soap and hot water which is also very drying...

Are there any moisturizing products that would be safe to not worry about washing off skin prior to sticking hands in the tank?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably pure aloe vera. I know that API Stress Coat has aloe vera in it.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If I am working a lot in the tanks I wear disposable vinal gloves.

when handling rock I will sometimes wear the long dishwashing gloves.

after using I blow them up inside out to clean dry and powder(talcum or baby powder)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you wanted to you can actually get super long gloves like these. Coralife Aquarium Gloves


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> If you wanted to you can actually get super long gloves like these. Coralife Aquarium Gloves


That's what I was going to suggest.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll look into getting some gloves some time... Kinda expensive so out of budget right now unfortunately. However might be necessary when I'm setting up my 80 gal...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Another thing is from time to time when hands need care I'll put on a healthy coat of Vaseline and then a set of disposable gloves and wear them to bed. The best over night solution, I do this from time to time. Im told I have rough hands and it helps.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, go to the Dollar store and pick up one of those plastic picker-upper gadgets. I find they work great and last about 6 months for sw tanks, which is way longer than the expensive ones that I bought at the LFS that is supposedly designed and made for sw tanks.


----------

